# Lowrance side image structure scan



## tournament fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

is this fair?? give me your honest opinion if you have really seen one work or know someone who has. i am very competetive at what i do so therefor instead of a new boat this year it looks like it will be a $2600.00 side imaging structure scan (real live picture ). i just think it will be very hard to compete if someone can pull up to a dock and see the fish under it( if there are any) while everyone else that does not have one of these pieces of gold just fish and fish and hope one might be under it. you guys chime in on this. i really want to know what you think. thanks!!!


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fair yes, just because you can find the fish does not mean that you can catch them.  In real shallow water you will lose some distance out to the side so just pulling up on a dock and seeing if there are fish may or may not work.  For me the big advantage has been when I have fished open water structure.   

Just my .02 for what it is worth


----------



## Reminex (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly im not the best at reading the structure scan mode and being able to locate fish.  I use it for finding structure and cover that I didnt already know about.  As far as utilizing it during a tourney it was nothing but a waste of time for me last year.  It was only good for prefishing and finding fish if they where dead locked on a certain pattern.  Then it was easier to find something to duplicate a pattern.  I use the color graph 90% of the time, and downscan the other 10%.  The way I see it most guys arent gonna do what it takes to be able to make the most out of sidescan.  IMHO.


----------



## Ryan1980 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fair yes I think so because I have seen the cameras where every dock you look under has a fish under it and it seems like when you know the fish are there you spend more time on it wheather they are going to bite or not so in one way it may be a disadvantage


----------



## lazybate (Feb 6, 2011)

I think its fair because its a technology avalible to everyone. It just means everyone has to up there game. 
We have only become better by overcoming adversity


----------



## firefighterfree (Feb 6, 2011)

Reminex said:


> Honestly im not the best at reading the structure scan mode and being able to locate fish.  I use it for finding structure and cover that I didnt already know about.  Its good for prefishing and finding fish. The way I see it most guys arent gonna do what it takes to be able to make the most out of sidescan.  IMHO.







shadow2 said:


> Fair yes, just because you can find the fish does not mean that you can catch them.  In real shallow water you will lose some distance out to the side so just pulling up on a dock and seeing if there are fish may or may not work.  For me the big advantage has been when I have fished open water structure.
> 
> Just my .02 for what it is worth





lazybate said:


> I think its fair because its a technology avalible to everyone. It just means everyone has to up there game.
> We have only become better by overcoming adversity



I agree with most of the statements above. If you are going to run the HDS with structure scan use its full potential. Im still finding about mines and I have had it a year its wicked with the things you can do with these units. There are features that most people that have them will never unlock the full potiential.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 6, 2011)

Seems fair to me, Is it fair if I bring my carolina skiff that runs 25mph to a bass tournament and try and compete with bigger, faster boats that can cover way mor water in a tournament than I can?


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

i would say yes and yes. yes it is fair and yes i have seen guys in very small boats win before. i am having mine installed tomorrow.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 6, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> i would say yes and yes. yes it is fair and yes i have seen guys in very small boats win before. i am having mine installed tomorrow.


 You'll like it, I do!
I was just getting at the point just because they can see em under there don't mean they will catch em. Just like just because I can't run 80 miles during a tournament I could fish the holes everyone else leaves behind.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Feb 6, 2011)

well I will say this, Kevin VanDam openly says in alot of interviews that if it wasn't for his ability to learn and use his electronics he would not be the angler he is today.

i am not trying to take from his ability or skills but it is a tool that pros like him use to the fullest to get where they are and stay there. Another tool in the tool box so to speak. 

My rigs at the shop rightnow having a 898 installed so.... i think its totally fair


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its fair, but it will ruin the sport in the future. It ruined drag racing. used to be you could compete locally for a reasonable  amount of money, but one day a guy with money bought a lenco transmission(10k) and only used by professional teams back then. All of a sudden it took a 50k car to win a $1000 event.

Thats about how fishing has become, like it or not. the winning team has been programed that if he is going to win that $1000 he needs a 50k boat,5k in electronics and 5k in rod/reel.

I know the real serious guys need this stuff, but when it gets to the local level it tends to ruin the sport. Stay tuned I have seen it in two sports to this point


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Feb 6, 2011)

sinclair1 may have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 6, 2011)

on a less serious note but still some what related,  with the SI and DI if you get bored fishing you can always ride around and as my wife calls it " watch tv"   when you start finding sunken boats, bridges and who knows what else it can be quite entertaining.  Just not very cheap entertainment


----------



## jsimages (Feb 10, 2011)

just as any other sport in the world it cost money to be on top. i feel as if its fair to use as just because you can see the fish doesnt mean you can catch them. remeber its called fishing and not catching. i feel as if the hds8 and structure scan i purchased will be another tool in my quest to become a fishing machine. i will use it to help eliminate DEAD water and find structure rather than actually seeing fish to try and catch. jmho


----------



## brmurray (Feb 17, 2011)

I use a 798HDSI and have no issue with it.  Those who purchase a HDS 8 spend the same amount that I did on my HB.  I think the argument can be easily made that everytime an advancement is made it changes the sport and stretches the participants.  However, just because you may see them does not mean you are going to catch them.  So is it fair, absolutely


----------

